# Зачем женщинам красить волосы?



## Drongo

Приветы. :curtsey:

Вопрос простой, но интересный. Зачем женщины красят волосы? Нет, я понимаю, когда хочется скрыть седину, это понятно, но зачем молодые девушки красят волосы? 15 лет и уже крашеная. И ещё вопрос, почему порой на протяжении года, женщины перекрашиваются несколько раз в разные цвета? :mda: :sarcastic_blum:


----------



## akok

*Drongo*, наверное





маскируются.


----------



## Sfera

какие-то вопросы странные, Саша, у тебя)))
ты б еще спросил, для чего косметика нужна
Женщины красятся для Вас, мужчины


----------



## Drongo

Sfera написал(а):


> какие-то вопросы странные, Саша, у тебя)))


Да, есть у меня такие "почемучки".


Sfera написал(а):


> Женщины красятся для Вас, мужчины


В 15 лет? Так кто ж на них смотрит-то? ))) И потом, если две женщины, одна покрашеная, а другая нет, я посмотрю на волосы не покрашенной в первую очередь.  А вообще, где-то читал, что крася волосы, женщина погоняет свою сущность под определение. Что рыжие изменяют чаще всего, потом брюнетки, блондинки и на последнем месте шатенки. И то, что крашенная или нет, значения не имеет. Ну и как говорят, своё "Я" не спрячешь. :biggrin:


Sfera написал(а):


> ты б еще спросил, для чего косметика нужна


Ну это простой вопрос, косметика нужна чтобы скрывать свои изъяны.


----------



## Sfera

Drongo написал(а):


> В 15 лет?


эм.. зависит от комплекции и ощущении себя)))))) раз ты пишешь "женщины", значит уже не девочка в песочнице



Drongo написал(а):


> я посмотрю на волосы не покрашенной в первую очередь.


Саша, ты не единственный мужчина на планете
у нас в школе (15-16 лет) 1/3 старшеклассниц были мелированы или тонированы. Могу тебе точно сказать, что на нас-некрашеных девчонок, мальчики внимание не обращали. Им был важнее призыв крашеных.


Drongo написал(а):


> Что рыжие изменяют чаще всего


ты знаешь)) а я была рыжей, но что-то не припомню,чтобы это как-то повлияло на что-то

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 39 секунд_


Drongo написал(а):


> косметика нужна чтобы скрывать свои изъяны.


чтобы скрыть изъяны, нужен пластический хирург)
косметика нужна,чтобы подчеркнуть свои достоинства


----------



## iskander-k

Sfera написал(а):


> чтобы скрыть изъяны, нужен пластический хирург)


Неа .. 
для небольших изьянов или когда хирург не по карману - применяют косметику


----------



## Sfera

наверное не косметику, а грим театральный


----------



## Drongo

Sfera написал(а):


> эм.. зависит от комплекции и ощущении себя)))))) раз ты пишешь "женщины", значит уже не девочка в песочнице


"женщины" это обобщённо, тоесть с того возраста, когда _она_ осознаёт свою женскую сущность и ей доступны различные средства прихорашивания. 


Sfera написал(а):


> чтобы скрыть изъяны, нужен пластический хирург)
> косметика нужна,чтобы подчеркнуть свои достоинства


Можно и так сказать, но подчёркивание достоинств, это тоже самое сокрытие дефектов, перевод внимания из одной зоны в другую. )))


Sfera написал(а):


> ты знаешь)) а я была рыжей, но что-то не припомню,чтобы это как-то повлияло на что-то


Так то статистика такая, где-то читал, да ещё и давно. Понятно что ерунда, а я думал ты шатенка вообще-то.


Sfera написал(а):


> у нас в школе (15-16 лет) 1/3 старшеклассниц были мелированы или тонированы. Могу тебе точно сказать, что на нас-некрашеных девчонок, мальчики внимание не обращали. Им был важнее призыв крашеных


Они в душе мечтали о не крашеных, просто выбора не было, вот и приходится выбирать из того что есть. В наше время тоже девочки как подурели, были такими красивыми и в друг стали крашенными, что делать? Пришлось выбирать тех, кому шло изменение цвета больше...


----------



## iskander-k

Sfera написал(а):


> наверное не косметику, а грим театральный


От косметики , до грима , в просторечии "штукатурки " (которая скрывает многие изьяны)- полшага 

"" Мужик просыпается утром в постели с женщиной, недоумением и легким ужасом смотрит на неё и думает:
-Ну надо же до чего же развилась косметика ?!""


----------



## Hotab

А может они просто хотят увидеть,в каком цвете они более привлекательны?
В моей группе есть девушка,красивая,была в начале года блондинка ,в середине октября шатенка,буквально пару недель назад стала брюнеткой))Когда была блондинкой и шатенкой,не очень смотрелось)а вот когда стала брюнеткой))ммм все взгляды её)да и сама она выглядеть стала более привлекательной
P.S ИМХО


----------



## Drongo

Hotab написал(а):


> ммм все взгляды её


Маше тоже белый цвет идёт.



Hotab написал(а):


> В моей группе есть девушка,красивая,


А естественный цвет её какой?


----------



## SNS-amigo

На такие вопросы у девушек (женщин) есть самый точный ответ:
- Ничего вы мужчины не понимаете! 



Sfera написал(а):


> Женщины красятся для Вас, мужчины



:victory:


----------



## Hotab

*Drongo*, Вроде бы Блондинка)но опять же там не поймешь)


----------



## Hotab

Drongo написал(а):


> Маше тоже белый цвет идёт.


Конечно идет)


----------



## Sfera

Я, вот, прям не знаю,как реагировать)))) чего это вы меня без меня тут обсуждаете))



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> На такие вопросы у девушек (женщин) есть самый точный ответ:
> - Ничего вы мужчины не понимаете!


от это правильно))


----------



## Mila

Sfera написал(а):


> чего это вы меня без меня тут обсуждаете



Дожились 



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Ничего вы мужчины не понимаете



Не в бровь, а в глаз 

Женщина, существо (не люблю я это слово) изменчиво, по своей натуре. Я имею в виду не отношения, хотя..., а эстетический вид. Сегодня я амазонка, а завтра английская королева.:curtsey:

Но основа основ - женщина наряжается, красится и душится затем, чтобы привлечь к себе мужчину. А в 15 лет она неопытна, но зов души идет . Хотя, рановато будет. Все зависит от воспитания в семье. 

Алгоритм таков: жизнь женщины – это жизнь ее тела (не у всех). Если, у кого из вас есть сестра или доченька, то знаете, как часто она вертится перед зеркалом . Жизнь мужчины – это жизнь его духа, поэтому мужчины мало интересуются своей внешностью.


----------



## goredey

Да, женщины очень любят красить волосы.Правда частенько такими отттенками, которые мужской глаз не улавливает(во всяком случае мой, если, конечно не координальное перекрашивание). И на вопрос: Ничего не замечаешь?
Всегда отвечаю....конечно ....покрасилась!? В 95% попадаю))


----------



## Drongo

goredey написал(а):


> Правда частенько такими отттенками, которые мужской глаз не улавливает


Ой, я крашенное от естественного в темноте вижу кажется. Волосы иногда становятся как проволока мелкая, которая на маленьких катушках намотана и ещё иногда краска воняет.

Получается


Mila написал(а):


> Жизнь мужчины – это жизнь его духа


Мужчины - сама одухотворённость.


Mila написал(а):


> жизнь женщины – это жизнь ее тела (не у всех)


Женщинам ближе материальности.

А как же, женщина-мечтательница про любовь и мужчина-прагматик?


----------



## грум

Лишь бы человек был хороший а волосы,хоть серобурмалиновые пусть будут.


----------



## goredey

Drongo написал(а):


> Волосы иногда становятся как проволока мелкая, которая на маленьких катушках намотана и ещё иногда краска воняет.



Санёк, я тебе сочувствую  И где ты таких находишь?


----------



## Hotab

*грум*, Из всех мелочей женских,цвет глаз,макияж цвет волос и т.п складывается общий образ настоящей леди.Так что если разобраться..меняя свой цвет волос они хотят изменить отношение к жизни.Может быть и так..
НО нам мужикам и пацанам не понять этого)Хотя по мне любой цвет волос красивый по своему


----------



## Drongo

Hotab написал(а):


> НО нам мужикам и пацанам не понять этого)


Это точно, у меня знакомая, в год четыре раза меняет цвет волос, зимой рыжая, весной брюнетка, осенью блондинка, сейчас шатенка и так уже года три наверное. Вот загадка веков. :biggrin: Не понимаю, зачем оно надо? )))


----------



## Hotab

*Drongo*, Они сами наверно не понимают зачем оно им надо!Наверно на подсознательном уровне что то "ёкает" у них... "ага надо пойти поменять цвет волос".И идут..мне кажется, что они не задумываются об этом.


----------



## Sfera

Вот это тема для обсуждения)). Всем темам-тема, правда, мужчины?
Моя дочь задает мне иногда разные "почемучки" вроде: а почему слон не живет у нас в квартире? И сама, зная мой ответ, на свой умный вопрос, отвечает.. "*Потому что?* да, мама?"
и я соглашаюсь с моей маленькой умницей))


----------



## Кирилл

Drongo написал(а):


> Зачем женщинам красить волосы?


По мне так правильно вопрос звучит:
-Почему женщины не красят волосы?

Мне наоборот хочется что бы они носили разную одежду,белье и меняли свой облик разными методами.
Иначе тогда придется жениться на трех-четырех девушках,или любовниц заводить.
Тока женщины современные избалованные и на это не соглашаются:unknw:

Ну и хочется отметить, что некоторые "экземпляры" красятся и меняются столь бездарно,что со стороны мужчин идет органический протест: 
-Что нафиг за штукатурка?! Нет,дайте нам живое,настоящее!!


----------



## Phoenix

Hotab написал(а):


> *грум*, Из всех мелочей женских,цвет глаз,макияж цвет волос и т.п складывается общий образ настоящей леди.Так что если разобраться..меняя свой цвет волос они хотят изменить отношение к жизни.Может быть и так..
> НО нам мужикам и пацанам не понять этого)Хотя по мне любой цвет волос красивый по своему



Тоже так считаю.
Вообще вопрос не корректный.. Почему красят стены ? Как минимум в этом есть необходимость. Хотя причину ранней седины у женщин мне понять сложно...
Я долгое время занимался ремонтом - никогда не красят, то что и так хорошо...
"Сейчас кажется будут бить.. и может быть даже ногами."


----------



## Кирилл

Phoenix написал(а):


> Почему красят стены ?


сравнение что надо?)))


----------



## OLENA777

Историю в школе все учили? Косметика и окраска волос еще с древнего египта идет все женщины не важно какого возраста хотят выглядеть лучше и красивее это заложено в женском роде с рождения у кого есть дочки могут это наблюдать.


----------



## Phoenix

OLENA777 написал(а):


> с древнего Египта идет все женщины не важно какого возраста хотят выглядеть лучше и красивее


Чем есть на самом деле ? Как в песне - "ты не накрашенная страшная и накрашенная.."
А если честно ? Вероятно это камуфляж от самой себя.. "Я не такая, я жду трамвая.."

Разве красиво иметь общипанные брови, до тех пор, что они расти перестают ???
Разве красиво иметь неопределённый цвет волос - выжженный химией ???
А эти безумно алые губы или бледно коричневые, тёмно бардовые ???
И ещё "аромат" д*у*хов неопределённого качества и количества ???


----------



## Кирилл

Phoenix, что то ты не на тех девушек попал,нормальные все это делают так,что бы _мужчинам_ было приятно,и им приятно)


----------



## Phoenix

Нормальные либо ещё не женщины, либо замужние и им *нравиться мужчинам* как бы не нужно. Вы не согласны ?
Как может быть приятно смотреть на не естественные цвета волос ? Вишнёвый, иссиня-чёрный, космический тёмно синий, с каким то зелёным оттенком.. Уже не говорю про разноцветный окрас.




Просто я по профессии маляр (Maler), ничего личного


----------



## Кирилл

Phoenix написал(а):


> либо замужние и им нравиться мужчинам как бы не нужно. Вы не согласны ?
> Как может быть приятно смотреть на не естественные цвета волос ?


Так ведь цвета и естественные бывают.
Что значит если замужние то нравиться не нужно?
Одеть штопаный халат,огурцы и стать толстой что ли???
Я тогда в холостяки уйду.


----------



## Sfera

Phoenix, вы в какую то крайность впадаете
нормальных женщин рядом нет? только такие?









Phoenix написал(а):


> замужние и им нравиться мужчинам как бы не нужно. Вы не согласны ?


нет, я не согласна

Раз замужем, мы теперь не женщины? Женщинам нужно нравиться всегда! Таково женское начало.
Такое же как и мужественность у мужчины. Или, если мужчина женился, то зарос щетиной, пропотел и растолстел что ли ?
Все равно женат, зачем бриться и мыться теперь. Так?


----------



## Phoenix

Sfera написал(а):


> Phoenix, вы в какую то крайность впадаете нормальных женщин рядом нет? только такие?


Что значит рядом ? Вот пока еду на работу впечатлений хватает. Тема же такая -
*Зачем женщинам красить волосы?* Вот зачем ??? Ведь это далеко не всегда красиво..


Sfera написал(а):


> Раз замужем, мы теперь не женщины? Женщинам нужно нравиться всегда! Таково женское начало.
> Такое же как и мужественность у мужчины. Или, если мужчина женился, то зарос щетиной, пропотел и растолстел что ли ?
> Все равно женат, зачем бриться и мыться теперь. Так?


Как говорится мужнина жена. И должна выглядеть так, что бы ему нравиться, ибо... Когда нравиться всем - это никому. Когда конкретно кому то, то и всем нравится.
Замечал, что именно любимые женщины очень привлекательны.
Про мужчин - От работы зависит, иногда очень трудно заставить себя побриться. Про стрижку вообще молчу. Кепка (шапка) выручает


----------



## Drongo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Что значит если замужние то нравиться не нужно?
> Одеть штопаный халат,огурцы и стать толстой что ли???





Sfera написал(а):


> Или, если мужчина женился, то зарос щетиной, пропотел и растолстел что ли ?
> Все равно женат, зачем бриться и мыться теперь. Так?


)))


----------



## Кирилл

Drongo, ))))))


----------



## Sfera

Работа не причем, все от лени. Надо осилить поход в парикмахерскую.
Соседке нравятся мужчины с пузом, я отношусь весьма негативно к такой комплекции. Следовательно,
утверждение


Phoenix написал(а):


> Когда конкретно кому то, то и всем нравится.


в корне неверно.




Phoenix написал(а):


> Зачем женщинам красить волосы? Вот зачем ???


*Патамушта*Drongo, Саня, это ужасно))


----------



## Phoenix

Sfera написал(а):


> Соседке нравятся мужчины с пузом


Вот это точно в корне неверно ! Что прямо все пузатики, все все ? В том то и дело, что если все, то никто. А вот если один конкретный, то и вам бы он понравился. В нормальном человеческом смысле. Ну может конституция такая у человека, может обмен веществ нарушился, мало ли.. Если человек нормальный, то внешность без разницы в принципе.


Sfera написал(а):


> Зачем женщинам красить волосы? Вот зачем ???
> Патамушта


Могу добавить ложку мёда в бочку дёгтя 
Мне нравится пепельный


----------



## Sfera

Phoenix написал(а):


> Вот это точно в корне неверно ! Что прямо все пузатики, все все ?


все, а что? Ей нравится такой тип мужчин.
Так же как мне абсолютно не нравятся _*внешне*_ /внутренний мир не надо сюда примешивать-это разные вещи/ переставшие следить за своей внешностью мужчины и списывающие пивное пузо на изменившийся обмен веществ и не вставшую в правый тапок левую ногу. 
Еще раз хочу напомнить, что в блокаду обмен веществ был у всех одинаков.
Кстати, женщин это тоже касается. Работа, учеба, замужество, роды и т.д., не причина выглядеть плохо. Уход за собой обязателен, в том числе и за волосами: стрижка, _*окраска*_, завивка и т.п.




Phoenix написал(а):


> Мне нравится пепельный


мне тоже) я за натуральность оттенков))




Phoenix написал(а):


> то внешность без разницы в принципе.


смотря для чего.
поговорить, если только... о погоде


----------



## Phoenix

В общем согласен, с вами трудно спорить  Лень это зло !


Sfera написал(а):


> Ей нравится такой тип мужчин.


А вот некоторым мужчинам нравятся полненькие дамы.. они что извращенцы ?


----------



## Sfera

дело вкуса, почему сразу извращенцы?


----------



## Phoenix

Вот и я так думаю. Если бы меня полюбила девушка в теле - куда бы я делся ?! Это судьба, наверное и наполнение (внутренний мир) важнее формы всё таки.
В человеке всё должно быть прекрасно.. но это в идеале.А к идеалу надо стремиться


----------

